# Vostok 2415 Stutter



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I honestly canâ€™t say I have noticed this on any of mine and I must say I donâ€™t think it bothers me but there have been lots of moans from customers around the world.

So here goes and I hope someone finds it useful/interesting. :russian:











I'm glad to announce that the Vostok stuttering CAN be fixed!

The seconds pivot's retaining spring was kinda flat on my movement, therefore the pivot was not receiving the necessary amount of pressure causing the stuttering...










Very easy fix, no need to take the movement out the case, just remove the caseback, the rotor and it's module in order to access the retaining spring, remove it and put if on the table facing up, with the help of a screwdriver apply pressure bending it a bit more, install everything in place and confirm the stutter has gone!

This came from a good guy *jose-CostaRica* on WUS.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I honestly don't know what movement is inside the only one I now keep (but I'm pretty sure it's the 2415) but I never saw a Vostok doing that, I would certainly notice it! And unfortunately, tells a bit about QC, it surely is very noticeable...

The 2415 is a slow beat movement but come on Vostok...


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting Scott. The stutter is famous but I've had more than half a dozen 2415s and have never suffered. I'm not sure how much it would annoy me tbh, but I'll now know what to do if and when...


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi

You generaly get the stutter on watches that have had their hands off, people bend the little spring slightly by trying to put the seconds hands on without supporting the the pinion from underneath, but as has been mentioned it's an easy fix.

wook


----------

